# Faint BFP 13dpo Symptoms and pic attached



## fumbles

I'm a little late on posting, I actually got my BFP on Sunday! Its been a bit of a whirlwind, but I thought I'd savour this moment that I finally get to post here!! :happydance:

I tested on 11dpo with FMU and got the biggest :bfn: you've ever seen, so I just figured I was out, I had no real symptoms and just plain didn't feel like it was going to happen quickly for us.

DH had a work trip for a week and he was leaving Sunday (13dpo) He suggested I test before he left and i thought sure why not, it'll only confirm what I know already. 

So not even FMU, didn't even need to pee really, went to the bathroom and skipped straight back to him with it. I even teased him and didn't show the result right away. He was like so so SO!! what is it? and I handed it to him and said sorry :bfn:

I was just about to throw it in the bin when I thought i'd have another look in better light, then I realized I could see a line coming up!! I thought I was going crazy so I called back DH to have a look! I started getting cold sweats, was just in shock and thought that can't be real!? (moral of the story if the test says wait 3 mins before reading...wait at least 3 bloody mins!!) 

The line is faint, but pink and def there. I took another test 2 days later with FMU and it was a lot darker, but still took at least 5 minutes to get clear enough that could could see it without screwing up your face :dohh:

So the only true symptoms I would say I had was:

1) Cramping after ovulation (this isn't abnormal for me)
2) nothing!!!! totally normal, couldn't even pretend!
3) I did notice from 10dpo onwards that I was much much more tired than normal in the afternoons, not just sleepy but bordering on narcolepsy!
4) Since AF was due I've had a lot of AF-like cramping (dpo14 onwards)
5) I also noticed that CM disappeared pretty much, I normally get an increase in lotionly type stuff as AF gets closer. Which is weird because I think a lot of people say CM increases when preggo too, so not sure if its a symptom, but if its happening to you don't panic, it ain't over yet!

Pic attached (hopefully) is the faint line I got at 13 dpo

Thanks for reading :flower: sending sticky glue for those with beans and lots of babydust for those still in the queue :dust:
 



Attached Files:







Presentation1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 231


----------



## sarah4

Congrats xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations :flower:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats! I had the worst habit of not waiting the full 3 or 5 minutes too... sometimes it is worth the wait!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congrats! H&H 9months xx


----------



## sle133

Congrats!!


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## mum2jess

Congratulations!


----------



## fumbles

Thanks guys! I'm off to get a clearblue digital thingy tomorrow, just so I can start to really believe it!!


----------



## Arisa

woot congratulations :hugs:
I also had a lack of CM before getting my :bfp: so I was confused and thought "I can't be pregnant then" but sometimes it happens, as every woman is different so do not take your level of CM as an indicator, I have been (tmi) dry down there for most of my pregnancy and only now at 29 weeks I'm getting discharge so yeah its not an obvious symptom of pregnancy IMO


----------

